# A future souce of Platinum



## Irons (Jul 25, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/69y4mw

Capacitor containing platinum could change future of memory 27th June 2008



Capacitors made out of platinum and lead-zirconate-titanate (PZT) are enabling the production of densely-packed memory storage.

Researchers in Germany and Korea claim to have constructed the storage with a density of 176 billion bits on a square inch, which is a new world record.

The storage can be controlled and can save memory permanently, meaning the chips could be used as a replacement for current working memories which need refreshing.


----------



## pcecycle (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, we are probably looking picogram (trillionth of a gram) amounts! Those are REALLY small capicitors!  

Mike


----------

